# Glow Effekt



## bodist (2. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich will eine 3D-Landschaft visualisieren, wobei die Oberfläche einen "Glow"-Effekt aufweist. So in der Art, wie es bei vielen Visualisierungen von Musikplayern implementiert wird. Insgesamt geht es um die Visualisierung von unscharfen Objekten. Ich will also eine Linie bzw. Fläche mit unscharfen Rand haben.

Ich hab auch schon einiges gelesen, sei es etwas über Texture3D oder OrientedShape3d. Leider hab ich immer noch nicht wirklich einen Plan, wie ich sowas mache. 

Hat irgendwer ne Idee?

Schönen Gruß und Dank im Voraus
Matthias


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Sep 2009)

Für den Glow-Effekt wäre ein Vertex-Shader möglich. Das Objekt muss mehrmals gerendert werden: beim ersten Durchgang normal, beim zweiten verschiebt man die Vertices ein wenig in die Richtung des normalenvektors, und rendert das objekt nochmal halbtransparent, evtl. in einer etwas anderen farbe o.ä. Dadurch wird er sicherlich etwas verwischter aussehen, aber irgendein eher pixelshadiger blur-effect wäre da evtl angebrachter.


----------



## newcron (3. Sep 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Bloom Shader? Der ist nicht all zu schwer zu programmieren und sieht ganz nett aus: 
Bloom (shader effect) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

